# R15-300 Poor Remote Reception



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

I have to be sitting almost directly in front to use the remote on my r15-300. I called D* and they said they could send me a new remote but not a new receiver. Anybody had a similar experience? Is D* really that poor when it comes to customer service? (This is my first experience with sat TV.)


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> I have to be sitting almost directly in front to use the remote on my r15-300. I called D* and they said they could send me a new remote but not a new receiver. Anybody had a similar experience? Is D* really that poor when it comes to customer service? (This is my first experience with sat TV.)


Yeah, my remote response stinks compared to the old RCA receivers I used before. On those RCAs, I could practically hold the remote over my head backwards and it would work. On the R 15, I have to point it pretty much within 3 feet left or right up or down of the R 15 receiver. It really bugs when I am at the table in the other room...I now have to get up to change the channel! 
I just chalked it up to a weaker receptor on the R15. A battery change or remote change isn't going to help, in my opinion...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

well that's odd, last sunday (NFLST) I brought my SL10D10 down and hooked it up off to the side of my couch, my r15 under my TV is about 15 ft. away, directly in front of me and every damn time I changed the channel on one, they both changed, no matter which one I pointed it at..... I had to eithe lean way forward so the remote was past the SL10d10 or get right on top of the SL10 and use a pillow to block the signal to keep it from getting to the R15. Is there some way to program AV-1 to work the R15 on the sl10's remote adn leave the D* setting for the SL10, so they won't interfere? I mean with NFLST, and if NASCAR is on sundays I need 3 TV's in one room (bengals on 36", another game of interest on SL10, race on 27") and 2 tivos recording other games of interest, I don't get caught up on football until Fri. night, then college starts


----------



## directvj (Oct 18, 2006)

This is my first post here, I am a new Directv sub and I just got an R-15 (model 100) installed last week.

I bought a Universal Remote (URC-200) with the RF extender and it really works great. I was not a big fan of the standard remote or its performance. Those two items together are about 80 bucks on amazon. Something to consider if you hate the remote -- and it comes with RF.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, if they ever get around to it they're supposed to add built-in RF support to the R15.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

audispartan said:


> I just chalked it up to a weaker receptor on the R15


The problem is the remote. Try a universal remote and it will work better.


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobman said:


> The problem is the remote. Try a universal remote and it will work better.


Does DIrecTV have a RF remot.....and are they planning to get one out?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

whynot83706 said:


> Does DIrecTV have a RF remot.....and are they planning to get one out?


Oh no...they have an RF remote...and the hardware in installed on every R-15. They just haven't enabled the receiver to receive the signals.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Is there some way to program AV-1 to work the R15 on the sl10's remote adn leave the D* setting for the SL10, so they won't interfere?


Yes. Go into the menu->settings->setup->remote->Receiver Mode. Select AV1 (or AV2). Select OK. The DVR will now respond to the AV1 position of the remote.

Carl


----------



## whynot83706 (Jul 27, 2006)

Grasschopper said:


> Oh no...they have an RF remote...and the hardware in installed on every R-15. They just haven't enabled the receiver to receive the signals.


That sounds so stupid..........why the hell they wouldnt enable something like that...........


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

whynot83706 said:


> That sounds so stupid..........why the hell they wouldnt enable something like that...........


Well isn't that just the $30 millon question? Want to get funnier? An advanced tech tonight tried to tell me that it is RF enabled...5 min later he figured out I was right...but said there is still a note that the RF capability will be released at a future date.

Oh and he also said the major revision to the R15 isn't scheduled until the new year. I love that I know more than the advanced tech because I surf the internet....not really.:nono:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Yes. Go into the menu->settings->setup->remote->Receiver Mode. Select AV1 (or AV2). Select OK. The DVR will now respond to the AV1 position of the remote.
> 
> Carl


Thanks! I remember seeing that setting but I figured that if i did that then the remote wouldn't work the sld10 in D* mode........


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's a pretty stupid question, but I'll ask it anyway: If, for some lucky reason RF capability is enabled for the R15 and the remote (mine is RC23), what does that do for controls of a TV? I have mine programmed to be used for volume, etc. of a Sony 32'' standard def tube TV. Do the volume, etc. controls remain infrared and will the remote do both? 

Thanks...


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

audispartan said:


> Here's a pretty stupid question, but I'll ask it anyway: If, for some lucky reason RF capability is enabled for the R15 and the remote (mine is RC23), what does that do for controls of a TV? I have mine programmed to be used for volume, etc. of a Sony 32'' standard def tube TV. Do the volume, etc. controls remain infrared and will the remote do both?
> 
> Thanks...


Well first off the RC23 isn't an RF remote. The RC24 is though and so is the aftermarket remote they sell (RF32?). But to answer your question, IF the R15 was RF enabled and if you had say an RC24 remote the TV would still ge the IR signals and the R15 would receive the RF signals. When I had Dish my 522 was setup this way and it was a great solution for a seemless high WAF sat setup...to her it was just like it was before, one remote that worked the TV and the receiver was in the basement, no STBs in sight. And the 522 RF pickup was instant, no noticable delay as with the R15 IR signal. Because my installers told me the R15 was RF enabled I have my R15 in the same place but now I have an IR/RF converter sitting on the windowsil of my livingroom to get the signal to the R15....I really need to order the weeknees setup.


----------



## audispartan (Sep 26, 2006)

Grasschopper said:


> Well first off the RC23 isn't an RF remote. The RC24 is though and so is the aftermarket remote they sell (RF32?). But to answer your question, IF the R15 was RF enabled and if you had say an RC24 remote the TV would still ge the IR signals and the R15 would receive the RF signals. When I had Dish my 522 was setup this way and it was a great solution for a seemless high WAF sat setup...to her it was just like it was before, one remote that worked the TV and the receiver was in the basement, no STBs in sight. And the 522 RF pickup was instant, no noticable delay as with the R15 IR signal. Because my installers told me the R15 was RF enabled I have my R15 in the same place but now I have an IR/RF converter sitting on the windowsil of my livingroom to get the signal to the R15....I really need to order the weeknees setup.


Thanks. I do know that the RC23 is NOT an RF remote. IF RF is enabled, I would swap out for a proper RF remote. Hopefully that would happen. I'm glad to here that the TV would still get the IR reception, though. And I hope you're right on no noticeable delay. With the IR remote now, and the fact that I have to point it directly at the R15, it's like a de facto delay (in that I'm losing time adjusting my angle, direction, etc to point at the R15 directly).


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Well back to the RF issue and this will even help the range issue. I know it is $50 out of your pocket but GET te weeknees RF extender. I just got mine today and hooked it up. It works MUCH MUCH MUCH better than the IR/RF repeater thing I got from BestBuy and now I don't have to have an ugly little tower thingy in my living room. The WAF factor of my Dish to DTV just went up significantly.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

Bobman said:


> The problem is the remote. Try a universal remote and it will work better.


If the problem is the remote, how come I can take my R15-300 remote out to my R15-500 unit and it works fine? My problem is that the R15-300 will stop responding to the remote no matter how close the remote is to it. And the only fix I have found is to reformat the unit. Which has to be done from the unit since the unit will not respond to the remote.


----------

